# Gear



## RandallS (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi

Interested in female competitors experiences and advice. You get a lot of males guessing at what women should /could do.

I'm experienced lifter /competitor but done in my category and looking to move to physique.

I will state that with diet and training being on point, I've successfully used primo and test prop off season woth great results and growth . Pre comp has always been mast, tren , wintrol. Again the effects have been great with vascularity and dryness being visibly noticeable.

Moving up - what off season cycle would you suggest ? I would like to keep test prop in the stack as it works the best for me and suits me.

I have attached pics but alongside my new off season plan which has doubled in food with 200g protein , 100g veg, 150g carbs with each meal ....im looking at new cycles. Would like NPP poss but need test prop to stay in ? Poss trying EQ but would like to hear from other fe ale physique/bodybuilders about what has worked for them

X


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@El Chapo is the man I can think of too ask, I believe his other half has used southern ghost npp in the past with good results

from memory 1/10th of a male dose is good for females with orals so 10mg of anavar or winny is generally considered a decent dose without sides but I'm far from an expert of female body building

Your defo in good nick I'll give you that, low dose gear would take it to the next level I'm sure


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I posted this a while ago, maybe of some use.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303916-female-perspective-on-peds-substance-by-substance/?do=embed

You not bothered about the deep voice and full beard you'll grow on the test?

@Keeks may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

What bout the bollox ur gonna develop ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow ! Sounds like a lot you have taken already OP ! Out of interest what dosages of each ?

Looking georgeous by the way and I wish you all the best for your goals

x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, can't help with this one.

Looking great though OP, good luck with things!


----------



## Rhinotest (Jul 21, 2013)

RandallS said:


> Hi
> 
> Interested in female competitors experiences and advice. You get a lot of males guessing at what women should /could do.
> 
> ...


 Looking amazing.


----------

